# Internal silver cab insulated blinds



## Walton (Nov 22, 2006)

The silver cab blinds supplied with my motorhome don't stick very well!!!!

Does anyone have any ideas how to make the suction cups stick better. The cups and the windowscreen are both clean.

Cheers

Walton


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Probably not the most hygienic approach, but I give the suction cups a quick lick before pressing them into position. Seems to work.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Have you cleaned the screen with a cleaner to remove any wax that might have come from a dashboard spray?


----------



## 108971 (Jan 2, 2008)

We just lick a finger and wipe across the sucker, you then sometimes need to get a fingernail under the edge of the sucker to remove it from the glass.Regards.Bill


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Used them first night. Then bought genuine silver screens.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Mikemoss said:


> Probably not the most hygienic approach, but I give the suction cups a quick lick before pressing them into position. Seems to work.


No not very hygeinic but worse still DO NOT use this method when applying suckers to hold sun screens of any kind on the windows used in the main part of the motorhome. You will have little etched circles left in the window which can't be removed.

Motorhomer


----------



## 108971 (Jan 2, 2008)

motorhomer2 said:


> Mikemoss said:
> 
> 
> > Probably not the most hygienic approach, but I give the suction cups a quick lick before pressing them into position. Seems to work.
> ...


Motorhomer, You must have very strong Spit if you can Etch Glass,we have never had any bother removing the rings that can be left however you stick your suckers.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I think Motorhomer means the acrylic windows in the habitation part - and I'm grateful for that advice. Sure it's fine on glass, and I'm still alive.

On that subject of using spit where you're really supposed to use water, does anyone remember that wonder product called Rawlplastic? It was the latest-new-thing after Rawlplugs, and it consisted of some dry material that you were supposed to wet, then squash into a drill hole in the wall ready for holding a screw.

I, as I suspect many other people, used to spit on the stuff and there's a fair chance I might have popped it in my mouth to get it nice and wet. And I've a very strong suspicion that the 'dry material' was some form of asbestos.....

Don't think it's available any more.

(Sorry for straying way off topic).


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

theborrowers said:


> motorhomer2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mikemoss said:
> ...


Hello

I did say the habitation windows which are not glass. No problem on the car windows. Like you say it cleans off but I tried one of those larger rear screan shades that folk use in the back of cars on one of the side caravan type windows & that is what happenened.

Motorhomer


----------



## davebbenelli (Sep 27, 2005)

Lots of good advice there everyone- Thanks. I'd like to replace the suckers on my silverscreens - esp. if I could find some heavy duty new ones. Has anyone found where they can be bought?
Thanks
Dave


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Surely the answer is to buy some EXTERNAL insulation screens, from SilverScreen, Taylormade, OutdoorBits.... or make your own.

I still don't understand how INTERNAL screens, infamous for the condensation they create, can be described as insulation screens. If they insulated the inside of the motorhome from the outside, there would be NIL condensation. :roll:

I've just used the search facility at the top of the page, searching for: *Eliminating Condensation*. Try this link if you dare! :lol: :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=539474


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

I once had an Aerosol of glass cleaner supplied by Applied Chemicals and it was brilliant at cleaning glass.

I took the tax disc holder off to replace the disc and cleaned the glass with the aerosol cleaner, low and behold the tax disc holder just would'nt even start to stick on again.

Inspecting the can I found the cleaner contained 'silicone' which in my experience , nothing will stick to, the only way I could get it back to square one was by cleanig the screen with a solvent and a lot of rubbing.

There is a chance this could be reason why the suckers won't stick.

Best of luck


----------

